#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > [資料] 標點符號使用法整理

## 呆虎鯨

鑒於板上獸友有些對於標點符號的用法，似乎有點誤解，所以我自己去找書來看，自己打了一份教學文。
　　有關於「……」與「？！、！！、？？」等問題也有討論到，希望讓寫手們可以在此文章之中就找到自己想要知道的，標點符號的使用方法跟注意事項。

　　以下，是我整理《新式標點符號之研究》（滄海叢書，作者：楊遠）而來的內容，建議自己去買一本來看，裡面解釋的更清楚。有違反著作權請把這篇給關了吧！或是跟我說我自己砍掉。



*一、種類*

　　標點符號由兩種東西所組成。

　　標號：引號「」『』“　”〝　〞‘　’，括號（　）［　］[  ]【 】，破折號——，省略號……，專名號╴╴，書名號﹍﹍《 》，著重號．。

　　點號：句號。逗號，分號；頓號、冒號：問號？歎號！


*二、如何學習*

　　想要把標點符號運用自如，就必須多加練習，最好從三方面來著手：

（１）記熟，並徹底了解每個標點的用法——尤其幾種活用法，以及各符號間的相關係。

（２）在寫作時多多留意——應將「標點」與「文章」視為一體。

（３）在閱讀時多多留意——留意觀察別人的用法；如發現有疑問之處，再仔細分析比較。


*三、個別用法*

１、 句號（。）
（１）單句之末。

（２）複句之末。以「完整思想」為前提，而不能以「字數」為標準。

（３）在兩句中間，如用「但是」「所以」「然而」「至於」「因為」「因此」「而且」等連接句來表示兩句的關係時，在連接詞前要用「句號」。如在這些連接詞前並不是一個完整句。或兩句意義極為密切而不宜單獨分開時，則用「逗號」。

—黑暗趨向光明，但盲目趨向死亡。——泰戈爾著《飛鳥集》
—一個人不應該在成熟前希冀收穫。而且兩個星期的遲緩會有一個很大的分別。－－哥德著《少年維特之煩惱》

（４）只要語氣是陳述性，句末都要用句號。


２、逗號（，）

（１）分開副詞短語、時間副詞（短語）、地點副詞（短語）。

（２）分開並列的形容詞（短語）
　　　──小草偷偷的從土裡鑽出來，嫩嫩的，綠綠的。

（３）分開並列的動詞、述語、主詞、受詞，或補充語。

（４）分開冗長的主詞、受詞。

（５）分開夾注的短語。此用法與「括號」相同。

（６）在語法結構上不應分開，為了特別強調的詞，而用逗號分開。

（７）在敘述一件簡短的，單獨的事實，或說明一個道理時，有些句子在語法結構上本不應連接，但由於語氣和強度的關係，而能互相連通。因此，原本應用「句號」或「分號」等地方，大都可改用「逗號」。

（８）分開將受詞（詞語或補充語）改至於主詞前的倒裝句。


３、頓號（、）

（１）分開並列的補充語、動詞、名詞、代名詞，和形容詞。

（２）分開並列的短語、述語，或分句。

（３）在「序次語（一、二、三、）」下表停頓。但有時候也可在「序次語」下不用「頓號」而用「括號」，或用空一格的形式。

　　要注意三點：

（１）在一些並列的詞語連接用「頓號」時，在最後一個詞下方最好用「逗號」。
四種常見形式：
──ＯＯ、ＯＯ、ＯＯ。　　　　　──ＯＯ、ＯＯ、ＯＯ等，句子。
──ＯＯ、ＯＯ、ＯＯ，和ＯＯ。　 ──ＯＯ、ＯＯ，和ＯＯ、ＯＯ等，句子。

（２）在相連的書名或其他特別的強調詞語等，如用引號，則在引號相連接處不必再用頓號，比較如下：
「ＯＯ」、「ＯＯ」、「ＯＯ」　　　　　　「ＯＯ」「ＯＯ」「ＯＯ」
由此可見哪個比較清爽分明。

（３）等立或對稱的同類詞不必用頓號分開。
上下　　左右　　大小　　粗細


４、分號（；）

（１）分開語意和語法結構上並列的分句。

（２）分開在語法結構上並不相干，而在語意上卻相關連的分句。這些分句多是後句對前句意義的補充、解釋、申述，以及推論。

（３）分開相對的，或從不同角度解釋同一道理的分句。（此法頗接近用法一；但此用法之分的語意，多為相反或不相關者。）此外，轉折的分句（即換一角度做另一面的說明）也應用「分號」分開。

（４）為要增加語句（或詞）的強度，而把幾個獨立的句子（或詞）用「分號」連起。

　　分號的主要特性是，對「語意的劃分」。


５、冒號（：）

（１）總結下文的突起點，隨後再分項詳述；或引起分類項目的敘述。

（２）提引下面的文句；下文的意義多是對上句的描述，解釋，或推斷。這種用法並無明顯的「提引下文」或「總括上文」之意義，乃是側重對上文的申述，其性質是從屬的。

（３）提引話語。

中國　－ＸＸＸ說：「ＸＸＸＸＸＸＸ。」
　　　－ＸＸＸＸ，說：「ＸＸＸＸＸＸＸＸ。」

西方　－「ＸＸＸＸ，」ＸＸＸ說：「ＸＸＸＸＸ。」
　　　－「ＸＸＸＸ。」ＸＸＸ說，「ＸＸＸＸＸ。」
　　　－「ＸＸＸＸ。」ＸＸＸ說。

中西　－「ＸＸＸ，」ＸＸＸ說：「ＸＸＸ。」
　　　－「ＸＸＸ。」ＸＸＸ說：「ＸＸＸ。」

（４）提引唱句、詩句、對聯、演講詞，以及書信、文件開頭。

（５）總結上文。以上各法（１～４）都是提引下文的性質；此法卻正好相反，是對上文的總結。
──生而不有，為而不恃，長而不宰：是謂玄德。──老子：第十章

（６）引述公文、信件，以及特別強調的文句。

（７）提引心理描寫的文句。

　　此外，「冒號」還有兩個簡單的用法：一是表從屬關係；一是連接時間的「時」和「分」。

　　冒號與分號的用法，冒號是總結；分號是分開，相互有關的分。 


６、問號「？」
（１）直接發問。

（２）表示懷疑或疑惑。

（３）表示反詰，是從本意的反面發問的句子。這類問句，多半是不需要回答的肯定性話語。

（４）自問。自問分兩種：一是自言自語；一是內心思索。前者多半是肯定的意義而不須回答；後者可列入「心理描寫」的項下，因為它是不出聲的問句，而別人是無從回答的；即使自己回答，也多是內心的審度，而不須說出聲來。


７、歎號（！）

（１）表示情感的地方：如喜、怒、哀、懼等；同時在驚奇、讚歎、希望，以及命令等語句中使用。

（２）表示忿怒、責罵、否定和反射或拒絕。


　　使用問號與驚歎號須注意：

（１）兩者以表達情感為主要職責，因此兩者可相互替用。

　　　當語意是疑問的時候，雖然在結構上應用歎號，卻以「問號」為合適；反之，亦同。替用原則應以「語意」為標準。

（２）「！？、！！、？？」近年來常有人如此用，甚至還有三個或更多的。但非常不贊成此法。以語意來說，不可能在一句話之中，「感嘆」與「疑問」的成分各佔一半。

　　其實用一個符號，已足以表達情意。從另一方面來看，那種「雙料」標點法，在形式上也顯的累贅。


８、引號（「」）
　　主要作用是分清「記言」與「記事」；分開引用他人文句的部分。

（１）引用話句、成語、典故等等，以及話語內的引話。在話內的引話是先單引「」後雙引『』。

　　在直接引述話語的時後，一般都是把「句號」放在「引號」內，因那個句號與上文為一體而不能用「引號」隔開；在話語內的場合中，由於語意、語氣關係已變成被引語句中的一部分，而失去獨立性；此引號內的句號多被省略。但有兩種例外：
＊１、話內引話表感情，「！、？」可保留。
＊２、話內引話中，全段的語意、語氣獨立時，也可加上「句號」。
　　但如在「話內引話」的引號後面是介係詞「的」或「之」字時，則極度不適合用「句號」或其他符號。

　　另外，如果在間接引話時，「引號」前可用「逗號」代「冒號」；但如果語句很短促，語意又很緊湊時，甚至可將「逗號」省去而直接用「引號」把話括起。如果在文章中引用他書的長段論證，最好將所引用的文句的分段處比正文低四格，其餘低兩格。

　　（正文）ＸＸＸＸＸＸＸＸＸＸＸＸ───......：
　　　　「（引文）ＸＸＸＸＸＸＸＸＸＸ───。」

（２）引用或記述的話，如果是分成幾段時，在每段開頭，先用上半個「引號」（「），直到末端，再加下半個「引號」（」）。
　　「第一段
　　「第二段
　　「第三段（末段）」

（３）表諷刺、否定、音響，以及「綽號」和特別強調的詞語。

　　運用時要特別注意兩點：一是不可濫用，如果用的過多反而由於繁亂而沖淡了這種特殊作用；一是所括的字數不宜過多，最好是兩字至五字，如果超過五個字，則因視覺的「視幅」關係也會減輕效用。

（４）括引書名、文題，以及文件、報刊、戲劇等名。
　　提引「詩句」「書信」「歌曲」時，不需每段（或每句）另用「引號」，只需要在開頭（「）和末尾使用（」）即可。


９、括號（）「夾注號」

（１）解釋正文，著名年代或譯文的原文，這類的夾注，多半不需讀入正文，但有的也可讀入。
　　「夾注」的「句號」問題：一般情形下，凡夾注在正文內的解釋文字末尾，大多不加「句號」，因為「夾注」是附加成分，不宜再獨立成句。但其例外就是，凡是注釋全句、全段的較長之文句，而其意義又能獨立時，則可在句末加「句號」。

（２）補充正文的不足。

（３）作者（或譯者）的申述、批評、推斷，或加入一些題外的話。

（４）加入否定語或譏笑語。

（５）說明動作或位置等詞語，必須加用括號以和正文區別。此法在劇本中，更多被採用。如括號內的「夾注」分為幾段時。可在開頭以及結尾各加半個括號即可，不需要每段開頭都加。

　　「引號」和「括號」的主要作用，是劃分和隔離。


１０、破折號（──）佔兩格

（１）突然轉變說話或描述的語氣，此用法、在「破折號」前的標點最好保留。

（２）文句中加入補充或注釋的語句。

（３）表時間的延續，或人物的生卒。

（４）表語氣的延長，或段續。

（５）表示語音的停頓或終止。

　　在破折號後方不加任何符號，除了表達情感的問號和歎號之外。

（６）提引下文，或總結上文。同「冒號」用法。在總結短語或較多的名詞時，「破折號」比「冒號」醒目。

（７）表示心理描寫，以和對話區別；或代替「引號」使用。

　　心理描寫用「破折號」為佳，用「引號」極易和對話混淆。


１１、省略號（......）佔兩格六點

（１）表刪節或省略。需注意刪節或省略之後仍不失去主要意義。

　　關於「省略號」前後的標點問題：

　　一般情形下，省略號前的標點符號多被保留，而省略號之後的「句號」多被省掉。因「省略號」本身已含有「句號」性質。但在省略號後表示情感的符號卻不應省略。

（２）表示語句的段續或終止。

　　普通「省略號」都是站兩格，如果全行用「省略號」時，為了形式上的調和，最好用四行或六行（一行三個點）；但太長也會顯的笨重難看。如果在話語中，由於語句段續的短長，也可用「三點」和「六點」交互著用。

　　在一般的行況下，凡表示中止、中斷，或突然停頓時，最好用「破折號」；如果斷斷續續的語氣，則最適宜用「省略句」。

（３）表沉思或靜默。
　　「......」她一聲不響，沉思了一會兒。

（４）表疑問、驚奇，以及想像。

　　「破折號」和「省略號」兩者不宜使用太多。


　　剩餘三個因為目前極少使用，因此略過不提。

　　使用標點符號一定要「對症下藥」；而且要「份量適當」，否則會發生副作用，或反作用。



　　*常犯的「標點」錯誤：*

（１）「ＸＸＸＸ」。　　（「句號」或「問號」「歎號」於「引號」外）
　　標點符號是與文章為一體的，並非文章以外的附加物。

（２）「ＸＸＸ！！」「ＸＸＸ？！」
　　以為這樣可以強調語氣，其實這是錯誤的！標點符號是一種代表和象徵的作用；因此，只要一個能做到代表和象徵意義就夠了。

　　如果一句中帶有疑問和訝異的成分時，以「語意」下去分；以其成分較高的情意為準，不可一次使用兩個符號。

（３）「ＸＸ......。」（在「省略號」後面，再加用「句號」）
　　除了表達情感之外的符號皆被「省略號」給「省略」了。另外，「六點」（......）已足以象徵省略意義了，不要多用。

（４）文章題目、報紙標題，及標語、口號都不必用「句號」，除了表達感情的符號。

（５）「～」這種毛毛蟲在文章之中其實不會用到的，除了表現年份之外。算是大家都會有的小小壞習慣，可以使用「——」或「……」表示。

　　以上，若有問題，請回帖ｏｗｏ，也歡迎大家討論。
　　標點符號不難，好好的運用就是表達文章的好工具。

----------


## 影曲

我覺得這個可以當做至頂項目~  :onion_57:  

看完感覺學了不少東西~  :狐狸心跳:  


不過關於常犯的「標點」錯誤： (2)

我覺得應該不算錯誤~ 
這應該算是文學上的技巧
就拿『小心』兩個字來說

『小心！』跟『小心！！』
讀者心裏的映象第2者應該會比第1者強烈許多
(小獸我是這麼覺得)~

不過也不是說可以隨意的打符號
像是『小心！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！』
或著『怎麼可能？！？！？！？！？！？！』
這樣子反而會很奇怪吧~
-------------------------------
以上只是純屬個人覺得如此~
--------------------------------

----------


## 呆虎鯨

ｔｏ影曲～
　　其實那個是從漫畫來的錯誤唷＠ｗ＠
　　看起來很像可以加強語氣，可是在寫文章的時候盡量不要用唷！

　　呆鯨寫一下讓大家感受一下，雖然呆鯨文筆不是很好……

「小心！！」牠大叫，可是已經來不及了。

「小心！」牠驚恐慌亂的大吼，可是已經來不及了！

　　所以其實標點符號一個就夠了唷＠ｗ＠／，剩下的可以在句子裡面加強描述。

　　另外自己置頂怪不好意思的＝ｗ＝＂＂，還是請小迪前輩動手吧。（羞躲）

----------


## 銀雪嵐狼

顯然已自己 跟 正確使用法 差好多。

眾獸:「你學了多少」

銀雪嵐狼:學了好多好多~!!  ←不由自主的打出來  

正確的:「學了好多好多!」  

＝   ˇ  ＝ 的確是有點難!    

快點把基本的標點符號學會XD~!

----------


## 若葉

其實我感覺我看到了我國中的國文課本...

〝標點符號的應用〞

......(沉默了五分鐘)


(被呆虎鯨拖殺)

----------


## 影曲

> 其實那個是從漫畫來的錯誤唷＠ｗ＠


哇~那現在有好多小說都這樣打的說>"<
還以為這是正常的-.-"




> 「小心！！」牠大叫，可是已經來不及了。 
> 
> 「小心！」牠驚恐慌亂的大吼，可是已經來不及了！


看完後小獸有點懂了~
話說沒想過可以用後句來稱托"話語"(筆計筆記)
這樣子效果好像真的比較好(還可以多打幾個字)
感謝大大指點嘍  :onion_07:

----------


## 劍痞

「我認為這對每位作者來說……應屬於基本知識？」（思）

「工欲善其事必先利其器。」（被毆）

----------


## 好喝的茶

> 冒號語分號的用法，冒號是總結；分號是分開，相互有關的分。


一個小錯字(茶)。


這篇真的有置頂的價值，令眾獸受益甚深(笑)。
我這才發覺，原來自己對標點符號的認識很淺薄哩(汗)。

標點符號的運用，對文章的意思有決定性的影響。
以前看教育電視時有個例子︰

沒標點︰下雨天留客天留我不留

原作者意思︰下雨天，留客天，留我不？留。
(下大雨了，身為客人的人想留在這裏一天，能讓我留在這裏嗎？應該可以吧。)

誤解的意思︰下雨天留客，天留，我不留！
(以下雨為藉口來留在這裏，儘管天留，我也不會留！)

錯用標點，被誤解時就真的欲哭無淚了(炸)。

----------


## 風佐笨狼

感謝虎鯨大的詳細說明，真的很詳盡。

小獸受益良多

下次打文實惠多加注意的。

最後，再次感謝虎鯨大的辛勞。

----------


## 冽羽泫白

這對我也是很有幫助的，我就是常犯這種毛病啊！(羞~)

用錯標點符號，有時會讓文章看起來，不夠簡潔有力！

我也常常在寫文章時苦惱，這裡應該要用逗號?句號?還是分號?

有時覺得用的很多餘，刪了又覺得怪.............

----------


## 呆虎鯨

ｔｏ茶
　　改好了（擦汗）
　　呆鯨果然對錯字很不自覺啊
　　都花了一個小時再抓自己的錯字了（抓頭）

ｔｏ大家
　　謝謝，那呆鯨．．．厚著臉皮自己置頂了唷／／／

----------


## tigrisleo

原來正規的用法要注意的有這麼多...(死)
唔...反正我又不寫XD

----------


## VARARA

先感謝大大幫忙整理這個知識，幫助在下不少^^(啃掉XD)

只有這點，在下感覺想提出討論----

「（４）只要語氣是陳述性，句末都要用句號。」

嗯……
大家應該會發現，某些時候的「陳述」句尾用驚嘆號似乎更能表達情緒，而通常這種狀況都發生在「連續打鬥過招」或是「倒數」等等的效果之中。


連續打鬥過招(在下的某篇作品>W<)


准尉精準的推理著。他在雷達中輸入幾個指令，並看著其上的結果。

「呵。」

准尉一笑，將雷達面向親哥哥。

「最後一次的啟動脈動顯示，地點是在這邊，而且是我的姪子啟動的。」

「她什麼都沒啟動。別以為我忘記你有戀童癖，你休想把他帶走。」

父親說著，站起身來，聽到他想要把女兒帶走，父親已經做好打架的準備了。

「別讓我難辦事嘛。換做是別人，他們也會這樣做的。而且，既然是被我查到，那我當然會對我的姪子好啊，只要他把東西交出來，我可以確保她一切平安。」

他說著，笑了笑，用那豆子般的黑瞳瞄著FURURU。

「你以為我們會相信你？」

母親也站了起來！

「你用計謀奪走我們的一切，你當我們還會傻傻的相信你？」

「我之前有說過以後會給你們好處啊，由我來抓的話就可以確保她的安全，這就是好處之一。」

「如果真的有，我寧願別人來抓我的乖孫！而不是讓你這種人來抓！」

外婆激動地站起，沒想到准尉手中閃現一抹紅光，一道光線就從手上的能源手槍中射出！

「媽──！」

「喝──！」

在一旁的父親見狀，將真氣集中在手掌，眉頭一緊，硬是用手吃下這發攻擊，被灼傷的手正冒著煙。

「你……你！」

外婆躲過致命子彈，心有餘悸，不斷喘氣。

「妨礙公務。在這樣下去我就沒什麼好說的了。」

准尉的語氣冰冷得可怕。

「好個妨礙公務！」

只見母親從背後偷襲，一個猛撲，壓得這位准尉無法起身，手上的槍更是掉落到父親旁邊。兩人纏在一起，沒多說話，就是一陣拳打腳踢！

「俺小時候是耕田的，別小看農家！」

這場架一發不可收拾，父親也加入戰局，將這些年的怨氣全部出在親弟弟身上，打得准尉臉上一陣紅一陣青，再加上母親內力充足的「耕田拳」更是讓准尉淚水直流！

「兩個打……一個！成什麼英雄好漢？」

准尉口齒不清的說著，要防衛兩人的攻擊已經非常吃力了，更別說是進攻。夫妻的攻勢越來越猛，說什麼也停不下來！父親一個掃腿，迫使准尉跳了起來，而母親內力十足的一拳就這麼從頭頂打下，准尉硬是用左手擋下這一拳，手臂的骨頭發出怪異的聲響，看來是需要送醫，此時父親又是一個掃腿，准尉來不及躲避，就這麼硬生生的被掃到掃把旁，母親二話不說，撲上前去又是一陣猛抓猛打！

「自從第一次打跑那個進我家偷掃把的小偷後，我們下了毒誓，決不在外人面前顯露功夫！但今天是例外，看老娘代替繁星來懲罰你！」

語畢，手肘奮力地往准尉的肚子一靠！

「嗚喔！」

勁力十足的一擊使得准尉吐出晚餐來！

「不……不要打架！不要打架！」

FURURU緊張地叫著，她第一次看到父母變成這個樣子，幾乎就是殺紅了眼，看到目標就是一陣亂打。

「停……停下來啊！如果殺了一個軍人，那我們這輩子註定亡命天涯了！」

外婆擔心地喊著，不過似乎沒效果。

「打不死的，我和他一起長大，知道他的極限在哪邊！」

正忙著攻擊，父親快速地回頭說道，隨後又是一肘打在准尉的左手上！准尉忙著防禦，想從超空間中拿槍，卻立刻被母親的無影手打到一旁！被打掉的槍械越來越多，在外人看來就像變魔術一樣，憑空打出一推槍枝來。母親眼神一閃，瞬間蓄氣，使盡全力往准尉肚子攻去，拳速快到肉眼幾乎不能分辨，眼看這一拳躲不掉，准尉只好使勁用雙手接住，但此時！

「這一拳是為了剛剛那兩槍！」

父親大吼，一拳打在准尉後腦杓，震得准尉滿天金星！ 

「哇啊…」

准尉口水留了滿身，已經沒有防禦能力，意識越來越模糊，父親一腳踢去，將准尉踢至牆上！當下一陣急躁的腳步聲從門外傳來，門瞬間被踢開，一位帶著散彈槍的士兵出現在門口，看到打架的狀況呆了一下，立刻大吼：

「你們在幹什麼！」

他瞪著屋內的所有人，殺氣騰騰！

「啊……准尉大人！」

見自己的上司被打得亂七八糟，小兵舉起槍！

「不准打了！再打我就開槍！聽到沒有！」

「殺……了他們……他們藏匿『核……心』，不接受……制裁還對我動手……」

准尉有氣無力地說，挨了剛才那一擊，看來這次回去得做腦震盪檢查了。在軍中時，雖然說夫妻兩人在Ｋ隆軍算不上是頂級格鬥家，但是他們的攻擊速度以及默契為他們贏得這個稱號：「火鴛鴦」，也立下不少戰功。

「什麼……？」

小兵看到的是三個扭打的成年人以及在一旁著急的老婦人、小孩。看起來好像很善良，那他們為甚麼會藏匿核心呢？雖然說上司被打成這個樣子，但是似乎是他自作自受──小兵很瞭解這位准尉的習性。

「殺什麼殺？！是你先對我的丈母娘開槍的！」

父親上前，對著趴在地上無力顫抖的准尉又是一腳踢去！

「嗚咯！」

准尉嘴角流出鮮血，與口水混在一起留了滿地。

小兵顧慮到自己的前途與將來。得罪這位准尉可是要命的，他一向遊走在法律邊緣，但卻沒有證據可以將他可能犯的過錯顯示出來。

小兵心中默念著抱歉，扣下散彈槍的扳機，散彈掃向全場的每個人！

FURURU胸口感到一陣溫熱，有股以前從未感受到的力量波動從體內不斷湧出。在FURURU眼中，子彈突然變得非常緩慢，此時！

「不要──！」

FURURU猛然一喊，雙瞳閃出淡綠強光！散彈像是受到什麼阻力似的，硬生生地定在每人的正前方。

「我不希望……有人受傷……不要再打架了……」

FURURU說著，一滴晶瑩的淚珠自她雙瞳流下。

小兵目瞪著定在空中的子彈，嚇著了。他以及准尉的雷達發出特有的嗶嗶聲，這是偵測到「核心」啟動時所發出的聲音。


如果把其上打鬥畫面的驚嘆號拿掉,那種迫切的視覺/心理效果便會消失大半。
關於這點我有問過我師父，他是說改成句號會比較好，但最後又說我很會寫戰鬥畫面……＠＠。
各位感覺如何呢？

VARARA

----------


## 呆虎鯨

> 只有這點，在下感覺想提出討論----
> 
> 「（４）只要語氣是陳述性，句末都要用句號。」
> 
> 嗯……
> 大家應該會發現，某些時候的「陳述」句尾用驚嘆號似乎更能表達情緒，而通常這種狀況都發生在「連續打鬥過招」或是「倒數」等等的效果之中。
> 
> VARARA


　　首先＠＠，VARARA抱歉唷，部分內容恕略＂

　　其實標點符號是需要活用的，每個人的用法都不太一樣，像是你藏起來的內容之中：

『准尉精準的推理著。他在雷達中輸入幾個指令，並看著其上的結果。』

　　呆鯨會這樣使用標點符號：
『准尉精準的推理著；他在雷達中輸入幾個指令，並看著其上的結果。』
　　「；」因為上面的點算是句點，可以用來連結過短但是語氣結束的句子唷！

　　不過VARARA這樣用標點符號是*沒有錯*的。

　　『別讓我難辦事嘛。』這邊的話可以用驚嘆。

『母親也站了起來！ 
　　「你用計謀奪走我們的一切，你當我們還會傻傻的相信你？」』

　　呆鯨改：
『母親也激動的站了起來吼道，「你用計謀奪走我們的一切，你當我們還會傻傻的相信你？」』

　　呆鯨舉例這樣ＯＷＯ，不知道有沒有把意思表達出去呢（想）

　　你師父所說的，可能是說標點符號可以再更活用一點，像這句：
『「你們在幹什麼！」 
　　他瞪著屋內的所有人，殺氣騰騰！』

　　畫面出來了，可是標點符號有點怪，你就可以換個方式描述：
『「你們在幹什麼！」 他殺氣騰騰瞪著屋內的所有人。』

　　像這樣，呆鯨是覺得這樣啦（抓頭），大家盡量提出意見唷！

　　題外就是「他」跟「她」要統一用＠＠，然後「？！」只能用一個ＯＴＺ

　　以上，翹掉體育課的呆鯨留（被毆飛）

----------


## VARARA

> 首先＠＠，VARARA抱歉唷，部分內容恕略＂
> 
> 　　其實標點符號是需要活用的，每個人的用法都不太一樣，像是你藏起來的內容之中：
> 
> 『准尉精準的推理著。他在雷達中輸入幾個指令，並看著其上的結果。』
> 
> 　　呆鯨會這樣使用標點符號：
> 『准尉精準的推理著；他在雷達中輸入幾個指令，並看著其上的結果。』
> 　　「；」因為上面的點算是句點，可以用來連結過短但是語氣結束的句子唷！
> ...


之前一直抓不太到分號的用法，經過這個示範之後比較容易知道時機了，感謝幫忙^^!



> 『別讓我難辦事嘛。』這邊的話可以用驚嘆。
> 
> 『母親也站了起來！ 
> 　　「你用計謀奪走我們的一切，你當我們還會傻傻的相信你？」』
> 
> 　　呆鯨改：
> 『母親也激動的站了起來吼道，「你用計謀奪走我們的一切，你當我們還會傻傻的相信你？」』
> 
> 　　呆鯨舉例這樣ＯＷＯ，不知道有沒有把意思表達出去呢（想）


嗯....
以衝突性的視覺來說,我是感覺我原本的對話會讓讀者會有更多想像空間@@...
這種感覺我說不上來,也不知道怎麼說﹔應該是類似漫畫分鏡的角度吧@@...
(解釋不清楚@@~~~~)



> 你師父所說的，可能是說標點符號可以再更活用一點，像這句：
> 『「你們在幹什麼！」 
> 　　他瞪著屋內的所有人，殺氣騰騰！』
> 
> 　　畫面出來了，可是標點符號有點怪，你就可以換個方式描述：
> 『「你們在幹什麼！」 他殺氣騰騰瞪著屋內的所有人。』
> 
> 　　像這樣，呆鯨是覺得這樣啦（抓頭），大家盡量提出意見唷！
> 
> ...


嗯...同上,我是感覺視覺分割的地方有差...@@

感謝指教^^!!!

VARARA

----------


## 呆虎鯨

TOVARARA
　　沒有到指教啦XD
　　只是互相討論而已～

　　漫畫的分鏡要用文字來表達還真的有點難呢＠＠
　　呆鯨是用動畫的方式（被毆飛）

　　標點符號是很深奧的，共勉之～

----------


## 咒地 固力猛

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    另一個龍與人共同居住的世界上，在人們科技還不是很發達的世上有一隻為非作歹的闇龍曾降臨世上摧毀一切，幾年後終究在七大元素之龍合力下被打倒並封印在黑色的盒子裡。
龍被人馴服成為工具直到世代交替科技發達之後較小的龍則被人們當寵物飼養，故事就發生在這個地圖於陸地都跟我們的世界一樣的臺灣。    
    

那像這樣要怎麼改阿?↑有弄錯標點嗎? 
自編小說片段 = =

----------


## Rocko

:Shocked:  
好利害,讀完這篇文章我的國文程度一定會進步...

不過前提是我能讀完此文而且讀的完..... ***悄悄的放下課本然後溜出教室***

----------


## 咒地 固力猛

那如果改成這樣呢?
  另一個龍與人共同居住的世界上，在人們科技還不是很發達的世上，有一隻為非作歹的闇龍曾降臨世上摧毀一切，幾年後終究在七大元素之龍合力下被打倒並封印在黑色的盒子裡；而七大龍也同時被封印在七個鑲了不同寶石的盒子裡，等待著屬於牠們的騎士。

  闇龍事件後，龍則被人馴服成為工具，直到世代交替科技發達之後，較小的龍被人們當寵物飼養；故事就發生在這個版圖跟我們的世界一樣的臺灣。

其實中間的空白是伏筆，要繼續看故事才會知道消失的那段歷史。
再看了一次，真的斷蠻大的，我都忘了還有〝版圖〞這兩個字

----------


## 咒地 固力猛

嗯....意思是我可能要再加個過了XX年的那種意思嗎?
好像也對耶...
我可能還要在修改一次電腦上的版本，再把手寫的版本改一改。
然後再比對貼上來。

我是新手小說家，這對我來說太深澳了，不過我會努力去了解的
(笑)

----------

